# Impromptu Columbus, OH Herf...



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

After talking with JPH and Steelerheaderdu, we will be herfin at Fado Irish Pub at Easton (on the East side of Columbus) this Saturday 2/10. I was planning on arriving 7-7:30ish...

Any and all are welcome!!!! Let me know if ya wanna come, and I will happily give directions to anyone who needs em.

-Salty

P.S. - I'll be calling Fado tomorrow to make sure the heating systems work due to the arctic weather we've been getting. If I get a negative answer, we may move to an alternate location.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

See you guys there.


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd love to come...I've got a few seemingly obvious questions for ya'll.

1. I'm assuming smoking is allowed inside...
2. How accepting is the environment of those under 21?
3. Is it ever a problem to bring a friend who is not part of CS?

I'll appreciate the feedback.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

thunderbucks said:


> 1. I'm assuming smoking is allowed inside...
> 2. How accepting is the environment of those under 21?
> 3. Is it ever a problem to bring a friend who is not part of CS?


1. No it is not. We smoke outside in their covered section which is adequatley heated.
2. Very. It is a restaurant. Those under 21 simply cannot drink.
3. Never.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> 1. No it is not. We smoke outside in their covered section which is adequatley heated.
> 2. Very. It is a restaurant. Those under 21 simply cannot drink.
> 3. Never.
> 
> Hope to see you there!


Hell, my wife will most likely stop by. She is DEFINITELY not a CS member....:ss :ss


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm definately looking forward to being there--only problem is finding a way there. A buddy of mine might be hopping on the good `ol COTA to go there for some jewelry, so I might be able to tag along.

I know where this is too...I was at Tinder Box this past weekend, and as I was passing by I saw this little tinted-in area with Guinness advertising all over the bottom, and I was wondering what it was for. My logic was after all, why would they have a 3-season room all set up when its 2 degrees outside? But especially if its heated, it makes sense.

Hopefully my lone cigar-smoking buddy from campus will join, I think he'd enjoy it.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I should be there guys. Don't see a problem with the schedule right now. Hopefully my wife needs to do some shopping...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm there 4 sure....

something weird.....I was trying to reply to this post last night form my phone....and apparently I "reported the post" by accident...I don't know the ramifications of this....but if there are any..sorry....


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

My post was reported??? OMG!!!!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> My post was reported??? OMG!!!!


So did you call about the heat?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

*I'm Coming*
SaltyMcGee (and his wife)
ToddziLLa
Thunderbucks (and maybe his buddy)
steelerheaderdu

Small but mighty group so far!!!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*I'm Coming*
SaltyMcGee (and his wife)
ToddziLLa
Thunderbucks (and maybe his buddy)
steelerheaderdu 
JPH (maybe G/F)


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Whoops!

Didn't mean to leave ya out Jeremy!


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

*I'm Coming*
SaltyMcGee (and his wife)
ToddziLLa
Thunderbucks *no buddy*
steelerheaderdu
JPH (maybe G/F)

Apparently, he'll be at OU this weekend, so it'll just be me.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dang would be nice to make it but I dont get off work until 7p and thats my last day of work. Im going on vacation after that so if yall have any up coming plans let me know. Hope to see some of yall at my MGM Casino Herf Feb 17th I know JPH will be there.:al Yall have fun.. and be safe.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks like I'll be there too!

*I'm Coming*
SaltyMcGee (and his wife)
ToddziLLa
Thunderbucks
steelerheaderdu
JPH (maybe G/F)
Trogdor

See you Saturday!

--Marc


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*I'm Coming*
SaltyMcGee (and his wife)
ToddziLLa
Thunderbucks
steelerheaderdu
JPH & Liz
Trogdor


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

JPH said:


> *I'm Coming*
> SaltyMcGee (and his wife)
> ToddziLLa
> Thunderbucks
> ...


I'm coming with trogdor, and have herfed with Todd and John lots already....

saltymcgee, thunderbucks ....unless you have met the C-bus guys already....you may either wana make sure you know what we look like (I'm all over this place...also my avatar and profile)...or post a pic of you so we know when we see you...so we can act like old friends when we first see you.....Real names are usually good too......though Salty...thats prolly what I'll call you,,,,

SaltyMcGee (and his wife)...? and...?
ToddziLLa....Todd
Thunderbucks...?
steelerheaderdu...John
JPH & Liz...I'm jeremy....Liz is Liz
Trogdor[/QUOTE].....Marc


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Thunderbucks (Trevor) and I have each other's phone number, so he can contact me if need be.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

That's a good idea Jeremy....

My name is Jared, and my wife is named Sarah.

Here is a link to a pic of me: LINK 
Now you'll have no problem finding me!


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

My plans for tomorrow just fell thru so I'm going to try and make this. Hopefully I'll see you all up there.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

*I'm Coming*
SaltyMcGee & Sarah
ToddziLLa
Thunderbucks (Might not come....under the weather)
steelerheaderdu
JPH & Liz
Trogdor
Buckeye Jack


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, don't count on me coming, unless I start feeling a bit better.

In case I do, however, here's me so ya'll will know who I am. Oh, by the way, it's Trevor.

http://photos-166.ak.facebook.com/ip005/v19/115/113/41505633/n41505633_30614166_7022.jpg


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay people:

I reserved a table outside at Fado (not like people are clammoring to hang out outside tonight but you never know) and it's reserved under Jared (my name).

I will plan on getting there at seven...hope to see you all there!!!!

:ss :ss :ss :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Sweet, see everyone there....Nothing better than herfing with good friends and making new ones.



SaltyMcGee said:


> Okay people:
> 
> I reserved a table outside at Fado (not like people are clammoring to hang out outside tonight but you never know) and it's reserved under Jared (my name).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I just might pop in. It's either that or the casino. Still have to figure it out. Heated outdoor smoking? Is that whats going on?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> Heated outdoor smoking? Is that whats going on?


Yup.

And heated outdoor eating, heated outdoor drinking, etc. :r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Gargamel said:


> I just might pop in. It's either that or the casino. Still have to figure it out. Heated outdoor smoking? Is that whats going on?


Yep.....what casino??


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Casino?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Casino?


I'm guessing Wheeling.....?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

I had a fantastic time tonight....I'd like to thank everyone for coming out and giving this newbie a great first herf experience.

P.S. - I suck at bowling.


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

I hope somebody took pictures to share with the rest of us. :ss


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Great time guys! My wife really enjoyed herself (before she got too cold and had to go inside). 

What a great group of guys, and it was a pleasure meeting you all. I think Jeremy has a few pictures that he'll upload when he gets a chance...


Highlight (almost) of the night was going bowling afterwards. Toddzilla proclaimed that whenever he gets a turkey, he does the "dirty bird" Well....after hearing that, my hopes were sky friggin' high that this guy could manage a few measly strikes in a row.

Son of a bitch, if the guy doesn't throw 3 strikes in the tenth frame of the last game, and DOESN"T FOLLOW THROUGH with his promise!!!!! :r :r :r 

No bird from 'Zilla....maybe he needs more booze next time we go.

Thanks guys for a great evening. Here's to many more.

John


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Liz and I had a great time last night...thanks for all the smokes everyone...:dr some good smoke exchanging was going on for sure!

First timers: (with me in C-bus)
Jared thanks for coming...was great to meet you and your lovely wife Sarah
Buckeye Jack...Awesome to meet you thanks for that killer Upmann...hope to see you at Detroit herf!!
Trogdor (who is sitting on the futon next to me..)thanks for coming!

Chris, John & Trisha, Todd...as always was a great time...Thanks

Here is a pic of the crew...a few minutes before hypothermia


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

That was fun! We will definitely have to do that more often. Sorry for disappointing the crowd at bowling after not following through with my promise. I meant 4 strikes in a row. :r

And JPH, thanks for smoking my nub. 

Trogdor, Buckeye Jack BJ, and SaltyMcGeezey it was awesome meeting all of you!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> That was fun! We will definitely have to do that more often. Sorry for disappointing the crowd at bowling after not following through with my promise. I meant 4 strikes in a row. :r
> 
> *And JPH, thanks for smoking my nub*.
> 
> Trogdor, Buckeye Jack BJ, and SaltyMcGeezey it was awesome meeting all of you!


Lol....no thank you! .....damn good 3 inches


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

It looks pretty cold.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

You have no idea....

I'm pretty sure I left a couple of toes over there.... :cb :cb


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> You have no idea....
> 
> I'm pretty sure I left a couple of toes over there.... :cb :cb


LOL. I guess you are a step slower now.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

It was great herfing with the Columbus crew - some sweet smokes were passed out, too!
Bowling was definitely a good idea to warm up a bit afterwards.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

I concur with everyone, it was great meeting all of you! John, good seeing you again. My feet just warmed up about 2 hours ago  

I'm looking forward to herfing with you guys again real soon! Jeremy, I'll give you a call or PM you this week and let you know if I can make the Detroit herf. :cb


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

well, my name is kyle

i am thunderbucks best friend for a good long time.

and hopefully i'll come...

and i'm a cs member... hah.

see ya'll.


----------

